# Fishing dock on HW90 between Pace and Pensacola



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Has anyone had success fishing this spot? The dock looks like it was built for no other reason than to fish. It has benches and rod holders along the length of it. I went out there last night just after dark and didn't have any success in the first hour so we left for bob sikes. Maybe would have stuck around longer, but the mosquitoes were horrid. Was thinking about being up there next Saturday as the sun comes up, but wanted to check out your opinions.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

good spot, specks, redfish, flounder and all other blackish water fish, fresh and saltwater


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Sweet...I picked up some super spook jrs. (thanks to OxBeast for selling me on those when he took me yak fishing the other day!) and a couple spoons. Will be there to watch the sunrise next Sat.! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually one of my personally favorite spots to fish. Well at least launch my kayak it a spot that a bunch of us launch at. The fishing in that area is great and will only get better through out the fall and winter. Trout, reds, flounder, large mouth, black drum and stripers. If your going to fish from the dock I would suggest a slip cork rig with live shrimp. Good luck!


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Flatspro said:


> Actually one of my personally favorite spots to fish. Well at least launch my kayak it a spot that a bunch of us launch at. The fishing in that area is great and will only get better through out the fall and winter. Trout, reds, flounder, large mouth, black drum and stripers. If your going to fish from the dock I would suggest a slip cork rig with live shrimp. Good luck!


Wait...do you have to pay to fish there?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No it's free that's why we launch there. You have to pay at Jim's plus he's a asshat!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> No it's free that's why we launch there. You have to pay at Jim's plus he's a asshat!


Come on...don't drag Rick in to this. He can be a abrasive at times, but he runs a tight business, and you just have to get to know him. He definitely isn't the warmest guy out there at first, but he's OK.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I don't like getting treated like a second rate citizen because I fish in a kayak. I promise you he has rubbed 90% of the people that use a kayak up there the wrong way! And yes everyone that asks about fishing up there I will tell to avoid his place of business! If that offends you I am sorry this is a public forum!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Sorry I don't like getting treated like a second rate citizen because I fish in a kayak. I promise you he has rubbed 90% of the people that use a kayak up there the wrong way! And yes everyone that asks about fishing up there I will tell to avoid his place of business! If that offends you I am sorry this is a public forum!


No offense. Just trying not to derail this post.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Is a sw or fw license required?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Is a sw or fw license required?


FL has a species license. If you've got saltwater species on board, you better have a saltwater license. Same goes for freshwater species.

read all about it here: http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great question if you ask 10 fwc officers you will probably get 10 different answers. If you are fishing in the vicinity of hwy 90 for saltwater species a saltwater license will suffice just don't get caught with any freshwater fish in the cooler. It's best to have both especially in the fall and winter just because of all the salt and freshwater species that you can catch that are goood to eat!


----------



## degaman1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Where exactly is the place? I need a good spot to launch my yak in the winter.


----------

